# Gymkhana Show Results



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats! Can't wait to see photos! So much fun!

I do sporting at the local shows. They usually only have cloverleaf barrels, bending poles, flag race, long flag and sometimes a running race (where you race to a pole then dismount and run with your horse back). I have done keyhole and ring toss back in my PC days.

What is Fox and Hound?

Jaimie


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks!!
Fox and hound is where you do birangle(bowtie) with a partner. You have to stay as close together as you can and run as fast as you can. If you still dont know what it is, I can post pics of the pattern.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats! pics!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats! pics!


----------

